# NuVet Lab Plus???



## jrbdad (Sep 27, 2015)

Anyone here use this -- recommend or not? I've seen really mixed reviews on-line -- everything from "miracle" to "snake oil." I've seen it mentioned on many breeders' sites. Even referenced as required for part of health guarantees.

Our Soft Coated Wheaten is having some itching issues and it came up for that -- but also thinking about it for our soon to be new spoo.

Wondering if dogs like it or is it something you have to add to their food or give like a pill. I'm hoping they consider it a treat -- assuming it is worthwhile.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

From what I understand the breeders that insist on us using it have an account with the company. When you order the vitamins, you put in their number and they get a percentage.


----------



## jrbdad (Sep 27, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> From what I understand the breeders that insist on us using it have an account with the company. When you order the vitamins, you put in their number and they get a percentage.


I saw that and figured it was part of the deal -- but -- there are all different ways of marketing a product, and if it works, I have no issue with it. It doesn't seem terribly expensive.

Guess it is just my suspicious nature. Hoping someone here has had experience with it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Personally I think they are overpriced for a vitamin supplement. 
There are many that are just as good or better out there! 
For a general Vitamin supplement I've used 'Missing Link' and lately I changed to ' Mirra-Coat' for coat and skin. Molly has a nice coat and I want to keep it that way!


----------

